# Gaggia Classic: Best place to get a boiler?



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Could someone advise me of the 'bargain-est' place to buy a replacement boiler for a Classic?

Would rather fix it, than sell for spares/repair, but hoping it's not uneconomical to repair.

Cheers!

NBN


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Try Mark at gaggiamanualservice


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Try Mark at gaggiamanualservice


PM sent and awaiting reply - cheers:good:

That said, I have seen places selling them (for £40) and was wondering if anyone knew of a place that sold them cheaper....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£40 looks about right.

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/?Locale=en_GB&ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/EF0030A&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&gclid=CN2V-Jums8ECFSXKtAodRBwAQA


----------

